# Rotied Pork Loin



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

Did that pork loin on the new gasser on the roti with the infrared.

The pork loin piece cooked in just under 1 hour to 170F internal. 
It worked well but I was a little concerned when I found the infrared burner only has one speed, On. Are others like this as well? 

I brined it for 22 hours in 1 qt water, 1/4C sugar, 1/4C kosher salt 2 - 3 tbsp Club House Greek seasoning.

After resting it a bit I sliced it thin then put in whole wheat pitas with home made tzatziki, onion and garlic slices marinated overnight in oil, vinegar, sugar and Greek seasoning, romaine lettuce and roma tomatoes. Man was that good! I'm really pleased, that was my first attempt at anything Greekish.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

:-(


----------



## jminion1 (Aug 2, 2005)

Doing Greekish for over 15 years (been married to her for over 14)   and eating the food all my life (my grandfather was a chef from Greece).
Jim


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah Jim, can you share a couple of recipes like chicken/pork souvlaki, gyros .... how about ribs? that'd be great!

also, is there a predominant Greek smokewood?


----------



## Finney (Aug 2, 2005)

Grape vine, fig, or olive wood.  :!: 



_What the hell do I know... I'm not Greek.
But I creak._


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Grape vine, fig, or olive wood.  :!:


I was thinking that but I didn't want to stereotype.

Those are all going to be a little hard for me to come by, I'll just have to fake it.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> How grown up this forum is that nobody made a  joke like "no wonder you're so good with butts"....!
> 
> 
> :evillaugh:


  :lmao: more stereotyping ....


----------



## jminion1 (Aug 3, 2005)

I will see if I can't find some of the old tradional recipes, my wife has a good collection. 
I will post some of my favorites.
Jim


----------

